# Who's cooking Q 9/22-9/23



## fatback joe (Sep 21, 2007)

Who's cooking what this weekend?

Saturday - nothing, coaching kids baseball

Sunday - Brisket and ribs - - - going to give this Okie thing a try (well sear anyhow) and see what all the fuss is about.


How about the rest of you?


----------



## raypeel (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm making my first attempt tomorrow.  CS ribs 3-2-1, a fatty, turkey legs and some ABT's.  Any advice before I get started?  One concern I have is how much wood (I'm using chips) should I use.  I don't want to get to much smoke.  BTW this forum is great.

Ray


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 21, 2007)

Did small rack of Dino bones yersterday afternoon,  small chuck roast is on as I type.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 21, 2007)

Yup I am. 10 split chix breasts, some ribs, potatos and corn on Sunday.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 21, 2007)

Saturday - fix the wife's Jeep

Sunday - ribs, fatty s, abt s and beans...


----------



## ron50 (Sep 21, 2007)

If you are using chips you can start with a small amount and then add to get the amount of smoke you want. Remember you want it thin and blue, not white and billowy. 
General tips, use a good thermometer for the meat and the smoker, try to keep your temperature steady at 225-250.
Brine the turkey legs overnight or at least for a few hours.

Have fun!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't take credit for the pic, but I think is is good example


----------



## placebo (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats a great example!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm gonna be starting with a chuck roast, cross rib roast, and then grilling a london broil tomorrow. Just to get the weekend started of course.


----------



## jrbruin (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm giving it a go today, also a first try (although I did a tri-tip last weekend before I found this site and realized I had no idea what the heck I was doing).

On the menu for today:
1 slab pork spares
some chicken (ends up being about a chicken and a half I think)
2 fatties (1 hot stuffed with cheese and onions, 1 maple rolled in rub)

Wish me luck!


----------



## gramason (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going to try Meoweys pulled pork recipe on sunday, and some abt's.


----------



## raypeel (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Ron and FBJ.  I'll take some extra time to get my smoke right before I start.

Ray


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 21, 2007)

The stupid roast weighted less than 3 lbs when it went on, now it hit the "plateau".  Been at 157* for the last 1 1/2 hrs.  I need to go mow the grass.  Wasting time waiting for it to hit 160*


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Sep 21, 2007)

Wasn't plannin' on doing nothing except trying to get all of your addresses so I can come over and eat!

Hey Jr. Bruin...what kinda chz you putting in yur fatty?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 21, 2007)

Dadwith4daughters;90984 said:
			
		

> Wasn't plannin' on doing nothing except trying to get all of your addresses so I can come over and eat!
> 
> 
> 
> > You coming over to Fla Griller's place on 10/13?


----------



## flagriller (Sep 21, 2007)

Fatback Joe;90985 said:
			
		

> Dadwith4daughters;90984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 21, 2007)

got grandkids this weekend..........was going to do the butt i got the otherday........but will save that for next weekend........Sunday.........Pork Loin............i have had inn the freezer for abit .......with Dutch;s beans (going to add some of the drippings that i save from the brisket from last weekend..........

Wd


----------



## chdolfnz (Sep 21, 2007)

Have 2 butts going now...my first attempt also( using Meoweys method) for pulled pork sammies tomorrow!! in the smoker at 7am..wraped in foil at 160*(12pm) and into a 250* oven to hit 200*..then wrap in towels in a cooler for a few hours! Smells good in here!! Made a batch of SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce for when I pull my butts!LOL That sauce is awsome! Will give update on the smoke!!!

CHDOLFNZ       WE ARE....PENN STATE!!!!


----------



## jrbruin (Sep 21, 2007)

Keeping it simple this time and going with tillamook sharp cheddar..


----------



## webfoot (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pic FBJ, always wondering what TBS actually looks like according to the experts here.  Looks like I've been in the ball park all along.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Sep 21, 2007)

Flagriller...I replied on your other thread. Wouldn't miss it!


----------



## triple b (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going to do some back ribs and a couple Fattys on Saturday.
Maybe Dutch's beans.And?????


----------



## kansas city boy (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey all, it's been a while- the 6 month old son and 2 1/2 year old daughter have something to with that I think.

I'm doing a 7lb brisket tomorrow. I like the idea of the tin pan and letting it sit in its own juices. I plan on foilin' at 165 (mopping and adding the juices from the tin, taking it up to 190. Using the tin pan won't affect when I should foil it will it?

Matt


----------



## walking dude (Sep 21, 2007)

it shouldn't
i did a 10.5 lber last weekend......used a foil pan.........it helps save the juices.......which i then poured some into the foil, when i foiled the brisket.....the steam from it, really helps in keeping the brisket moist and tender.....

then save the rest to use in Dutch's beans........

hth

Wd


----------



## kansas city boy (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent-Thank You......If I can I'll send some pictures.........


----------



## jack (Sep 21, 2007)

sunday........brisket and football! god i love this country!!!!!!!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 21, 2007)

.... and you didn't invite me ....


----------



## low&slow (Sep 21, 2007)

Me too!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 21, 2007)

sunday- ribs,fatty,more garlic, & football of course.


----------



## 13spicerub (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunday - Kielbasa and a Fatty for apps for football.

i was thinking about doing ribs but my buddy decided we're all going out for his birthday to a german restaurant.  if im up early enough i might do 1 rack for the 1:00 games


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Sep 21, 2007)

Doing two butts Sat. night for Sunday afternoon, and 4 whole chiks (spatchcock), and prob. 10-12 turkey legs for the better halfs birthday (ripe old age of 28)...shhhhh don't tell her I told you all. 

Going have some beer, football, and a bunch of close friends over...gotta work tonight, but been looking forward to this weekend all month


----------



## jrbruin (Sep 21, 2007)

Pics from the grill..


The fatty with the cheese in it split, but it still tastes delicious...

Sorry for the crappy cellphone pic, I've got a bunch of people doing some work on my house today so I didn't want to run in and get the camera and get in their way.

Ribs are in foil now with a little beer in their for moisture, probably keep em in their for about an hour or so and then smoke em for one more hour just in time for dinner at 6!


----------



## jack (Sep 21, 2007)

thats gooood times, right there!


----------



## hhookk (Sep 21, 2007)

It is a big weekend here. Bought all my goodies today. 

4 racks of Babybacks.
1 small pork Tenderloin
1 package of Buffalo wings (to grill)
Ingredients for Dutch's beans
Ingredients for modified abt's (using red ,yellow and green bell peppers)
Tomorrow I will pick up a nice salmon fillet for teriyaki cedar plank salmon with pesto.

Going to rub the ribs tonight and soak them in pineapple juice overnight.

Tomorrow I will smoke the ribs (2-2-1) and assemble and cook the beans. Also tomorrow I will marinate the salmon in Very Very Yaki Teriyaki sauce (overnight)

The reason for all the cooking is because all the food is coming to Gillette Stadium on Sunday to watch The *Patriots* Lay the lumber to the Bills (without cheating). Tailgating at it's finest. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will be documenting everything and making a thread about it when it's all said and done. (Probably Monday since I'm not driving Sunday which means I don't have to count beers)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Any tips on reheating the ribs. They will be fully cooked and wrapped in foil. Should I just drop the foil packs on the grill to reheat? We will have a Large charcoal grill and a small propane one to cook on at the game.
Thanks and happy smoking this weekend !!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 21, 2007)

picslook good to me. great smoke.


----------



## seaham358 (Sep 21, 2007)

hhookk I would reheat in the foil in the grill, I did that last week after a 3-2-0 and they came out great on the reheat.

Smoking Dutch's Beans and Deep frying a 14 and 16lb Turkey.  I will probably toss on a pack or 2 of hot dogs to keep the beans company on the smoker.  I love smoked Oscar Meyer hot dogs.. We cut them up and toss in some BBQ sauce and serve as apps...


----------

